# USdirectpeptides ?



## Fsuphisig (Jun 16, 2014)

anyone tried these guys?


----------



## bronco (Jun 17, 2014)

Nope, never heard of them


----------



## Rfagazzi (Jun 17, 2014)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Never heard of them


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 17, 2014)

they have some interesting stuff after looking at them.  has anyone ever tried a ghrh & ghrp combo????


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm a few weeks into a GHRP2 and Mod GRF1-29 100/100 combo. Take it every night before bed,  immediately post workout, and occasionally first thing in the am. I'm definitely leaning out, and feel much less beat up, but I honestly have no idea if it's the peptides, the HCG/danazol my doc has me on, or just a total placebo effect.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 27, 2014)

Could you keep me updated ? Lemme know what you think


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2014)

for the cost of the 2x & 3x combo they have id just try it for yourself.

When i was using lots of pep's many of the time i had to try it and see if it was good.  Everyone has their own opinion and your going to get mixed reviews by asking on threads like this.

Spend 50-60 bux and give it a go.  I know you will get some result, cant say how much, but pretty much every pep joint is selling decent stuff.  Its just the IGF and MGF you need to keep away from, those are most likely total bunk and just a flat out waste of time n money.


----------

